#  Nachrichten >   Rechtsmediziner warnen vor Suizidanleitungen im Interne >

## aerzteblatt.de

Rostock  Angesichts zweier Todesfälle nach Einatmen von Helium mahnt das Institut für Rechtsmedizin der Universität Rostock mehr staatliche Kontrollen im Internet an. So fänden sich im Netz mühelos Handlungsanweisungen zum Selbstmord mit Helium. In ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

